# Der =Balls of Steel= Clan sucht neue Member (BF1+BF5)



## 2Fast2Jump (29. Januar 2017)

*Der =Balls of Steel= Clan sucht erfahrene Mitstreiter! [BFV]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was der Name bedeuten soll? Naja, männlich klingen... und Aufmerksamkeit erregen soll er. Hat ja anscheinend geklappt wenn du bis hierher gelesen hast. Jetzt müsste wohl der  Teil kommen an dem man sich als Clan vorstellt und darauf hinweist, dass der Spielspaß im Vordergrund steht, man aus Fun den Clan gegründet hat und natürlich das Reallife vorgeht.  Dieses ganze blabla ist für Uns eine Selbstverständlichkeit, deshalb gehe ich darauf auch nicht näher ein.  Worauf wir hinweisen wollen ist, dass wir ein reiner Battlefield Clan sind. Früher Battlefield 1, jetzt Battlefield V[agina]. Da wir uns auf Battlefield konzentrieren kennt man sich untereinander und ist im Spiel und Teamspeak aufeinander abgestimmt.Daraus leitet sich auch die Zahl unserer aktiven Mitglieder ab (~20). Legst du also Wert darauf nachts um halb drei in einem vollen Squad zu spielen solltest du dich eher bei xXMultigamingXx umsehen. 

Allen anderen bieten wir folgendes:

-Aktive Homepage+Forum mit den aktuellen Neuigkeiten rund um Battlefield V
-Teamspeak 3 Server mit entsprechenden Rechten
-Rechte und Vorzug auf zukünftigen Battlefield V Servern
-Erfahrene Truppe die sich nicht allzu ernst nimmt ohne den Sieg aus den Augen zu verlieren.
-Individuelles Memberbild für Origin
-Regelmäßige Fun- und Clanwars
-̶ n̶̶a̶̶c̶̶k̶̶t̶̶e̶̶ ̶̶f̶̶r̶̶a̶̶u̶̶e̶̶n̶

Ein paar Dinge erwarten wir von Dir:

-Ein funktionierendes Headet sowie den TS3 Client
-Eine gewisse Aktivität im TS und auf der HP 
-Geistige Reife im Spiel und auf dem Teamspeak sind von Vorteil
-Ein Mindestalter von 20 Jahren. 
-Respektvoller Umgang gegenüber anderen Spielern und Membern
-Fortgeschrittene Shootererfahrung *(SPM: ~450, K/D:~2,0)*


Interesse geweckt? Dann besuch uns auf unserer Homepage unter www.bosclan.de 
Dort kannst du dich unter ,,Mitglied werden" bewerben
Alternativ kannst du mich auch unter Origin: 2Fast2Jumpen erreichen um mit Uns im TS zu quatschen. 

Ansonsten weniger Reden  mehr Taten. Man sieht sich auf dem Schlachtfeld! (oder in der Killcam)
2Fast[/CENTER]


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (12. Februar 2017)

push it


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (19. Februar 2017)

Vergesst das DLC im März nicht!


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (22. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A17-XWxenTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (21. Juli 2017)

push it


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (26. August 2017)

[PC] [EU] [BF1] The =Balls of Steel= Clan is looking for new Member[GER] Battlefield 1 Clan


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (3. Oktober 2017)

Wir suchen Spieler für die 5vs5 Domination Liga!


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (19. November 2017)

Wir sind ab sofort unter www.bosclan.de erreichbar!


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (10. Dezember 2017)

Verpasst das DLC am Montag nicht!


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (24. Dezember 2017)

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (3. Januar 2018)

push it.


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (13. Januar 2018)

Hoch die Hände Wochenende!


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (20. Januar 2018)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (3. Februar 2018)

push it


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (21. Februar 2018)

push it


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (17. März 2018)

push it.


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (14. April 2018)

push it.


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (12. Mai 2018)

push it.


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (6. Juni 2018)

push it


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (22. Juni 2018)

push it


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (8. Juli 2018)

push it


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (21. Juli 2018)

push it


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (9. September 2018)

Zockt mit uns die *Battlefield V*agina Beta!


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (23. September 2018)

push it


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (20. Oktober 2018)

Noch drei Wochen bis Battlefield V!


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (3. November 2018)

push it


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (17. November 2018)

Ab Dienstag kommt auch der letzte von Uns in den Genuss von BF:V!


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (22. Dezember 2018)

Ja doch, ein paar Leute suchen wir noch!


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (20. Januar 2019)

pushh it


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (9. März 2019)

Spielt mit uns den kommenden Firestorm Modus!


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (19. April 2019)

pushh it


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (12. Mai 2019)

Hallo. ich heiße nicht nur 2Fast, sondern euch auch herzlich Willkommen! Zuerst einmal möchte ich dem Boden danken das er immer unter mit steht und meinen Armen, weil Sie immer an meiner Seite sind. Ich stehe nicht nur vor Ihnen, sondern auch auf die Blonde in der zweiten Reihe.


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (8. Juni 2019)

Suchen noch Mitspieler für ein kommendes Firestorm Event!


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (13. Oktober 2019)

Wir spielen`s immer noch!


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (17. November 2019)

Erstaunlich wie verwirrt manche Menschen sind wenn ein Satz anders endet als Kartoffel.


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (27. Dezember 2019)

Nach wie vor heftig am BF: Vagina zocken!


----------



## 2Fast2Jump (21. März 2020)

Quarantäne? So leben wir schon seit Jahren!


----------

